# Signets de Safari en couleurs



## JPTK (12 Avril 2006)

Des signets en couleur, qui se classeraient par liste, par icônes, par ordre alphabétique, par colonnes, et surtout par couleurs, le tout intégré à Safari à la manière du finder, ça serait quand même la moindre des choses pour gérer les signets non ? Juste le fait de pas avoir l'ordre alphabétique si on le désire c'est vraiment chiant et faut passer par un shareware pour le faire régulièrement :rateau: 

Des idées sinon ? Des plug-in ou que sais-je encore ?


----------



## marctiger (12 Avril 2006)

Pour le classement par alpha, places tes signets sur le bureau, ils se classent tout seuls et replaces les dans ton dossier   , sinon pour le reste il y a *"SafariSorter"*


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Avril 2006)

Tu peux aussi essayer Concierge qui permet de gérer les signets (voir le test de cuk.ch).


----------



## JPTK (16 Avril 2006)

J'avais complètement zappé mon sujet, merci à vous 2 je vais allez jeter un oeil


----------



## JPTK (16 Avril 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> Pour le classement par alpha, places tes signets sur le bureau, ils se classent tout seuls et replaces les dans ton dossier   , sinon pour le reste il y a *"SafariSorter"*




Autant SafariSorter était bien dans sa 1ère version, autant il s'est transformé en usine à gaz je trouve, en plus il est payant.

Pas mal le coup des signets sur le bureau, moins pratique quand on a 30 dossiers + sous dossiers.


----------



## JPTK (16 Avril 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux aussi essayer Concierge qui permet de gérer les signets (voir le test de cuk.ch).




Ca me paraît pas mal du tout, à suivre !


----------



## Cricri (7 Octobre 2006)

marctiger a dit:


> Pour le classement par alpha, places tes signets sur le bureau, ils se classent tout seuls et replaces les dans ton dossier



Et les ic&#244;nes des signets, c&#8217;est possible de les afficher sur le bureau ?


----------



## JPTK (10 Juin 2007)

Salut,

Dans mes signets, tout ceux qui comportent une apostrophe affichent un "&#39" &#224; la place, &#231;a vient d'o&#249; d&#233;j&#224; ? 

Merci.


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2007)

nan personne ? 

L'actu des bi&#232;res, merde quoi quand m&#234;me :rateau:


----------

